# mk3 1.8T Swap in a 2.0 Cabro HELP!



## VDubleu (Mar 21, 2012)

I am looking to swap a 1.8T engine into my 2.0 mk3 cabrio! I haven't found a guide on here yet but If any one knows of one if they could PM me the link or help me out! Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Blk95VR6 (Nov 9, 2000)

I did one back in 2006, and while my pictures are dead, HERE is the link. Good luck to you, IM me if you have questions...


Mike


----------



## rstolz (Jun 16, 2009)

the mk3 cabrio is going to be almost identical to any other mk3, so you should just be able to google VW mk3 1.8T swap and come up with some goodies.


Here is an old one, but is golden for the amount of detail and that it is actually complete.

1.8T-swap-into-mk3-GTI

Since then there have been some better methods developed to complete the swap, especially when it comes down to electrical and computer items, and some of the hardware stuff has been better identified (trans, axle and mount related items), but in general this will be an excellent thread to follow.


----------



## Elicit4orce (Jan 21, 2010)

I am on the same boat as you Vdubleu. 
I have read Blk95VR6's thread and it was very inspiring, you will be hearing from me in a couple of months (again). 

I will be planning on the AEB engine swap from the B5 Passat/Audi A4 line. Avoiding the Immobilizer and DBW issue... also they are a lot cheaper on just engine purchase if i cant find a good donor car.
For now, I am still working on the brakes (corrado front rotor swap and rear disc swaps from a 94 Jetta). This is my budget/clean project that will keep me busy...

Bought some mk6 monster golf mats for $30 bucks on craigslist 
Looks awesome to me!. ahem..

so yea... read up and plan ahead!


----------



## izcorrado18 (Aug 21, 2005)

Is not far from a Corrado swap. Check mine out.


----------

